# Good start to 2014 on the "Fish Eye" 3-9-24



## Fish Eye (Apr 4, 2013)

*Good start to 2014 on the "Fish Eye" 3-9-14*

We spent Saturday getting the “Fish Eye” ready for its first trip of 2014. With everything seemingly in working order we got iced down, topped off and load with tackle. The next morning we met the rest of our crew at Fort Morgan little before 5:00am load up the remainder of our gear and slid her in the water. With everyone on board and settled in we attempted to leave the launch. Only problem was that it was a super low tide and there was not enough water to get our 31 contender out the little pass. Shit!!!!! We poked around for about 10 minutes and found a deep spot along the wall and eased our way into Mobile Bay. Everyone got resituated in their bean bags and I picked our way into the Channel cleared the light house and point the bow to the SW. The sun was up as we arrived to what was left of the Horse Shoe rigs and there were already two boats on the high spot chunking. We quickly got situated and began our chunk line. Within a couple of minutes we got our first bite only to get cut off it went like that for the next 30 minutes. Second drift was more of the same. Then BAM I’m on and 15 min later we slide a nice 50lb tuna in the box. Get then lines back out and Brian quickly boats another fish in the 60lb range. It’s early in the morning and things are looking pretty good. We settle in to our third drift and it is Bonita central behind the boat. We’re catching one after another and the crew was getting a little restless, but I’m not about to restart the drift with an aquarium behind the boat and explain it’s just a matter of time before Charley or Mr. Mako show up. Sure enough about 10 minutes later I catch a cobalt dorsal fin out the corner of my eye. They always say luck is where preparation meets opportunity well I never fish this time of year without a 50W on the ready for this every reason. We looked good as the crew including my wife April jump into gear deploying extra chunks getting our leader clipped in and baited up. I slide the reel into free spool as Brian tossed the slab of bonita in the general direction of the fish. There’s always that anticipation in moments like this and this time was no different, as the fish ate I counted down the time until felt comfortable pushing the reel into gear as we eased to boat forward. We were now tight and it seemed like to hook found pay dirt. The fish was only about a 125lbs and really didn’t even put up a fight. We pretty quickly got a couple of gaffs in the fish including a flyer to the gills. We’ll the little bitch decide to come to life but it was a little too late for that shit. My boat partner Joey quickly got a couple of tail ropes on the neon blue tail and her ass was ours. With the mako cleated off we cleaned up the boat as we motored back to the spot. The mako was still kicking as we drug him over the gunnel and into the fish box. The next drift we had a good mix of brown shit eater sharks and bonita, when Alex hung what appeared be a nice tuna only to real up a big brown turd about 40 minutes later. It was getting close to noon by now and with the two tuna a mako in the box I want try our hand at some wahoo. We worked out way to the east pulling shaky baits around rigs along the way with no love. Late in the afternoon we decide to switch gears and to a little deep dropping. I found a couple of rocks in some deep water and after a few drops we started catching some decent fish. We did have a little bit of bad luck breaking off a few fish and getting sharked, but even with those issues and a short amount of time we were able to put a nice mess of DD fish in the box. By the time we to point her north the wind had died completely off and I ran in with the tabs up and the bow load with fish. We got in late and dealt with the boat and fish the next day. It was a good way to start off 2014, but I’m ready for some warmer weather. 
The last couple of pics are from the guys at the Hull Nine Andrew and Alec.

Tight Lines, Angelo


----------



## Fish Eye (Apr 4, 2013)

More pics


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Great report and pics glad to see that you got your fishing season off to a good start.


----------



## Xiphius (Oct 10, 2007)

nice box of fish is April's grouper a warsaw?


----------



## Fish Eye (Apr 4, 2013)

Thanks guys.... April's fish was a big snowy.


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

great trip and report.looking forward to getting on some YFT soon.


----------



## samoajoe (Dec 28, 2010)

You just can't get away from the dreaded snake eel, can you? Excellent way to break the ice and put fish in the boat.


----------



## seanclearly (Sep 28, 2007)

Good Job Y'all! Glad you had a good trip


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Way ta bloody the deck breaking her in!!!! Great looking trip!


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

Nice load there


----------



## SoCal619 (Nov 18, 2011)

Awesome report dude!


----------



## purple haze (Sep 2, 2013)

Very nice catch A mako scares the heck of me seems they are always looking at you with that moving eye just waiting to take a bite. Is your Contender yellow or white? I also like the tuna tubes.


----------



## Fish Eye (Apr 4, 2013)

purple haze said:


> Very nice catch A mako scares the heck of me seems they are always looking at you with that moving eye just waiting to take a bite. Is your Contender yellow or white? I also like the tuna tubes.


Thanks man. I feel ya about makos it's like they save up all their energy until they can get close to you. It's a yellow hull with yellow bottom


----------



## Tim_G (Feb 22, 2008)

Great report. Sounds like a good time. The picture of the eel is funny.


----------



## Head Kned (Mar 21, 2011)

Great box of fish, well done


----------



## fishsticker (Jan 11, 2009)

Super jealous Angelo but happy for you. Hope to see that boat up close soon. Isaac


----------



## Fish Eye (Apr 4, 2013)

I'm thinking about going today if I can get these honey does done. I know it's last minute but I need a crew.


----------

